# Sandy Hook



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

I will be up in Eatontown next week for a conference. Last year, I hit Sandy Hook for some surf fishing and was pleasantly surprised by the beauty of the area and the fish I caught (blues and stripers in the 30" range). I was totally uninformed and just lucked into it.

This year, I am going to put a little more effort into it. Can anyone offer any advice or comments? How's the fishing now? Are any permits required now? They weren't last year, but it seems they are all the rage everywhere now.

Thanks!


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, I'll give you my report. Nothing! Water was still a little too cold (much like around here). I managed 3 skates and 3 sea robins on an incoming tide on Monmouth Beach. Maybe next year!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I think it was just you and your location.. From the Point down to Barnegat is on fire with the linesides and blues.. I wouldn't give up just yet!

Rich

I would wait about a day after this blow moves through .opcorn:


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

I was only up for 2 days at a conference (most of which I skipped to go fishing!) This is the story of my fishing life, "You should have stayed one more day" 

I'll stick to Va Beach and OBX until next May.


----------

